# Mod 26 w/new 19081 breast biopsy bundle?



## BrendaKelly (Dec 11, 2013)

The 2014 breast biopsy codes have bundled the biopsy, clip and guidance.  Occasionally we have to take patients to the radiology department, I would normally bill 77031/26 for stereotactic guidance plus the biopsy code.  Can I bill 19081/26 (and radiology bill 19081/TC)?  
I called American College of Surgeons and they said this is a policy question, and we have to wait until Medicare publishes it's guidlelines to determine if this is modifier 26/TC eligible.


----------



## m.edwards (Dec 12, 2013)

Based on the recent AAPC webinar "General Surgery: Coding Updates for 2014 and Top Errors to Avoid," we were told that imaging reporting is now NOT separately reportable.  They did not clearly state what the radiologist could or could not bill for.
However, I would expect them to not allow a TC/26 split on this code due to the other services provided within the scope of the code.  I also think it is important to note that in order to bill out supervision and interpretation of a radiologic service, the physician must be present during it's performance.  I don't know if they will allow reduced services on a portion of this?
I'd like to know what happens with these codes and how everyone involved is supposed to get reimbursed.


----------



## TraciTorres320 (Jan 22, 2014)

Any new word on this?  I have a group of surgeons who are making arrangments with the radiologist at a large facility to each bill the procedure with modifier -52.  Any thoughts on this?


----------



## sandyjane61@yahoo.com (Feb 13, 2014)

*2014 New Breast Biopsy Codes 19081-19086*

how is others hospital billing this service with the new 2014 changes, any information would be helpful


----------

